# Snow Pumpkin



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Old hat to most of you I'm sure, but here in Atlanta we get giddy about 4 inches of snow.

















As ever, I blame the distractions of Thing 1 & Thing 2 for the incompleteness, as is my God-given right as their genetic donor. :jol:

Yes that is red clay and pine straw, LOL


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome!! I have trouble putting a snow man together!haha


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one beautiful snow pumpkin. If we weren't so sick of shoveling snow, we might have done something like this as well. It was the perfect blend of moisture for it


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice pumpkin!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking pumpkin...and that's coming from someone who is usually snowed in from December through March


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody. The bigger one in the front yard was waist high and I carved it using a broken brick!! I rolled it at least a hundred feet and that's as big as it got, so it must have been packed pretty densely. But little toes got cold and we went inside, no pix. 

S'posed to get 2 more inches in the next day or two...the skies are weird these days.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lovin it


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful Pumpkin!!! After the snow left Atlanta, it headed straight for us!!! LOL


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great idea...i guess I see snow so much I never thought of making a pumpkin before, but the next snowman in my yard will have a pumpkin head and I will post a pic just for you Thanks for the idea!


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Snow in all 50 states except Hawaii. No chance of a snow pumpkin in NorCal though...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aw, I can't see him. Darn.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, there he is... Brilliant!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice pumpkin! Believe it or not we got snow flurries in miami last month! Course nothing stuck you could just see tiny white things in the air!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember east coast winters being kinda tough (grew up off of lake Ontario in upstate NY), but you guys are getting hammered this year. We haven't had enough decent snow here in Salt Lake to do anything nearly so creative.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. I never thought to do that with snow.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Great looking pumpkin...and that's coming from someone who is usually snowed in from December through March


Gee Scott, maybe you could make the change from papier mache to snow?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

ironically, as atlanta was getting the most snow since the blizzard of 92, i was at a con in DC. go figure. oh well, my family made a snow ghoul, it was all good.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pumpkin.But for me snow is a eyesore.We had snow on the ground from Dec 22 till around 3 weeks ago.So if I never see a snow flake again it would be ok with me.One rough winter here in wv.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Cooool!....Get it?.... Ok I'll shut up now


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Heh heh... :lolkin:


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

As someone from the "frozen north", I'm a bit of an expert in things white and frosty. And I can say, without a doubt, that you have done the best snow-jack-o-lantern I have ever seen. Good show!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats is cool..gives me an idea for next winter now..thanks


----------

